# umockdev rompe compilación

## Luciernaga

Saludos

Es la enésima vez que intento instalar KDE plasma con SYSTEMD y dev-utils/umockdev-0.12.1 rompe la compilación ...   :Embarassed: 

¡Ah! ... ningún problema si hago la instalación SIN systemd .... ¡¡¡jope!!!

No encuentro el problema por ningún lado ...   :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

>  .......
> 
>  umockdev 0.12.1
> 
>   CPPFLAGS:				
> ...

 

Modificar el MAKEOPTS a "-j2" no cambia nada, rompe la compilación igual.

¿Tiene solución?

Gracias por las respuestas   :Shocked: 

----------

## quilosaq

El paquete tiene un error confirmado:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/774267

Se supone que este parche:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=698172

lo corrige.

Hay que poner el parche en:

```
/etc/portage/patches/dev-util/umockdev-0.12.1/
```

creando previamente los directorios que no existan.

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola quilosaq

Pues NO, no surtió efecto y sigue rompiendo la compilación ...   :Embarassed: 

¿Qué es lo que he hecho?

Crear un archivo de texto fix_xstat con el parche indicado.

Crear la ruta indicada /etc/portage/patches/dev-util/umockdev-0.12.1/ y ubicar el fichero fix_xstat en ese directorio.

Emitir env-update && source /etc/profile y luego el consabido emerge -a kde-plasma/plasma-meta y ....

NO CUELA ....   :Embarassed: 

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a poner como nombre de archivo del parche 

```
glibc_xstat.patch
```

 en lugar de 

```
fix_xstat
```

----------

## Luciernaga

¡¡¡ BINGO !!!

Ha funcionado, está terminando la compilación del KDE Plasma.

Muchas gracias quilosaq ...   :Laughing: 

Deberías cambiar el alias por SOLUCIONADOR DE PROBLEMAS ... jejejejeje ... es broma.   :Very Happy: 

----------

